

Ask HN: Sites of communities of expert designers or expert marketers? - aymeric

If I want to follow some developers discussions, I can go to Joel on Software forum, Hacker News or Reddit.<p>What are the websites where designers discuss or where online marketers discuss?<p>Thank you!
======
terrellm
As far as expert marketers, I've learned a lot from SEOBook.com's community
which has a lot of SEOs and online marketers. The membership isn't free but it
has a great Signal to Noise ratio.

